# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Rémi Gaillard, humour et  sensibilisation.

## shrek



----------


## beapat

sensibilisation de quoi? les chiens emmerde les gens? appeler la fourrière et virer le

----------


## shrek

Dénonce l'abandon des chiens sur autoroute par la petite scène de début, dédit ces sequences canines à sa chienne, glisse quelque image de complicité, termine par une citation 'certains les adandonnent, d'autre les receuillent' qui prone quand même une faveur pour l'adoption (et vu la notoriété de ses vidéos, c'est pas si futile)... Alors oui c'est pas grand chose, mais ca se veut positif et c'est mieux que rien, qu'on aime ou pas son humour.

----------


## gamba

Il fait quand même pas tout à fait n'importe quoi le gonze, il n'agresse sexuellement que des femmes 
Comme ça a été relevé dans G&D, super la représentation de la PA.

----------


## phacélie

> il n'agresse sexuellement que des femmes


non, pas tout à fait.
sous spoiler parce que c'est hard quand-même  :: 



Spoiler:  









  y a celle-là sur le même sujet qui l'est moins :





 )

----------


## Andromaque

l'intention est peut-être louable, mais en même temps, quand je me mets à la place des femmes qu'il agresse sexuellement (dans cette vidéo et dans une autre), ça me dérange vraiment. 
Quand il tourne ses gags, il ne sait pas sur qui il va tomber : ça aurait très bien pu être une femme ayant déjà été victime d'un viol ou d'une agression sexuelle. Et dans ces cas-là, je pense qu'on peut très mal vivre le fait qu'un inconnu vienne sauvagement vous grimper dessus par derrière... 
C'est totalement différent dans la vidéo que tu montres Phacélie : la personne est complice du gag, elle n'est pas prise au dépourvu. S'il veut faire des vidéos où il sodomise des gens, hommes ou femmes, il peut le faire avec des personnes consentantes... 
Et en plus, je suis sûre qu'il fait mal à un certain nombre de personnes quand il tourne ses vidéos (le coup du sable, j'aurais pas trop apprécié non plus par exemple).
Bref, on peut aimer et faire aimer les chiens tout en respectant ses semblables.

----------


## inari

Je trouve ça assez violent aussi le coup du sable ou de l'eau en pleine gueule, j'ai l'impression que dans beaucoup de ses films il y a souvent des confrontations physiques (contrairement par ex aux trucs que faisait lafesse où il n'y avait pas dans mes souvenirs de contacts physiques) je trouve ça assez gênant. Et puis pas drôle mais bon ça chacun juge ça drole ou pas...

----------


## shrek

Ah bah claire, certains gag sont plus que relou et de mauvais gout, d'autre sont géniaux...d'une façon général je vous comprend parfaitement dès qu'il s'en prend a qq1 (détrompe toi Inari c'est plus de l'odre de 1 sur 3), mais bon dans la 1ere video, y'a quand meme des messages pour l'adoption, des scènes de complicité avec sa chienne... c'est mieux que rien encore une fois quand on sait le nombre de personnes qui mattent ses conneries.

----------


## loulouk

remi gaillard pou moi c'est quan dmême un gros con qui aime emmerder le monde,
perso si un mec vient m'ensabler comme ça je le noie dans l'océan derrière ,

faire passer un message ok, mais pas n'importe comment, et pas au lépris des gens qu'il emmerde ( et je parle même pas des agréssions sur les femmes, le mec qui essaye ça sur moi je le castre à la pince monseigneur )

----------


## phacélie

juste pour préciser que je ne cherchais pas du tout à le défendre et que si certaines sont assez comiques, je n'apprécie pas bon nombre de ses vidéos.

----------


## Andromaque

t'inquiètes, ces critiques ne t'étaient nullement destinées ;-)

----------


## phacélie

:: 

bon, malgré tout ça aurait eu pour effet positif de faire adopter 16 chiens (suite visionnage de la vidéo) à la SPA de Montpellier   :Smile:  (il est originaire du coin)

----------


## shrek

Rassuré de voire que je ne suis pas le seul à déceler une certaine sensibilisation par ce gugus :

https://www.facebook.com/30millionsd...notify_me_page

----------


## shrek

http://www.20minutes.fr/montpellier/...derniere-video

----------


## Kyt's

http://www.20minutes.fr/montpellier/...ermer-cage-spa

----------


## melusine23

Et aussi, en anglais : https://www.thedodo.com/man-stays-in...077936571.html

----------


## D-elphine C

le principal c'est vraiment son action, c'est incroyable cet élan qu'il a eu et l'engagement dont il a fait preuve
j'ai édité mon msg

----------


## France34

J'ai entendu à la radio qu'il avait récolté actuellement 130 000€ pour la spa de Montpellier , mais  tous les chiens ne sont pas encore adoptés ! Dommage qu'il ne sache pas jusqu'où doit s'arrêter la plaisanterie ! ::

----------


## Anaïs

pourquoi une plaisanterie ? 
son action est top  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine C

je suis sûre que bcp d'assos aimeraient que leur parrain pousse la plaisanterie aussi loin. 
il expliquait que comme le compteur continuait de monter il avait le sentiment de devoir rester mais je pense que ça va se finir.

bon après ce qui est dommage dans ce genre de truc et c'est de toute façon pareil pour toutes les causes soutenues c'est que les gens donnent là et oublient certainement qu'il y a une asso à côté de chez eux qui n'ont pas de Rémi Gaillard mais qui ont besoin de soutien et d'adoptions. 
si ça peut en réveiller certains c'est tjs ça de pris.

----------


## France34

Quand je parlais de plaisanterie excessive, je voulais parler de ce qu'il fait sur la video : lancer du sable sur les gens, mimer un viol , etc... !

----------


## nat34

Il fait des émules, une jeune pompier volontaire s'est enfermée elle aussi dans une cage, dans un refuge. Elle dit qu'elle sortira quand les 2 plus anciens présents au refuge seront adopté.

----------


## France34

BRAVO à la jeune pompier volontaire ! J'espère que son action aura une issue favorable ! ::

----------


## D-elphine C

elle est ici: https://www.facebook.com/Un-G%C3%AEt...c_location=ufi si vous voulez partager par ce qu'elle n' a pas autant de succès et j'ai pas trouvé bcp d'infos et elle voudrait déjà faire adopter ce loulou: Choco 11 ans ok autres chiens, enfants (pas testé chat)
c'est dans  le 66

----------


## Yummy63

Rémi a quitté sa cage cette nuit, 200 000euros récoltés

----------


## Ptiteaude

http://www.midilibre.fr/2016/11/15/m...ge,1424702.php

----------


## corinnebergeron

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...our-la-spa.php

un beau résultat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.20minutes.fr/montpellier/1961175-20161114-video-remi-gaillard-inspire-deborah-entree-tour-cage-refuge-rivesaltes

Déjà 8 chiens d'adoptés, restent en effet les deux séniors

----------


## nat34

Il y a beaucoup moins de dons: 1600 euros, mais elle a réussi a faire adopter hier un des deux séniors.

----------


## leya

http://www.20minutes.fr/montpellier/...ime=1483613448

----------


## gamba

L'autopromotion continue... Pas besoin d'être devin pour comprendre à qui profite le crime... Alors, on est toujours prêt à tout cautionner sous prétexte de "protection animale"?

----------


## shrek

heu .. je ferais plus confiance a Remi sur le coup qu'aux administrations d'SPA. Ils ont de sacrés casseroles dans leur rangs :/

----------

